# Unterschied Tier3-Architektur und MVC-Entwurfsmuster



## Thiemo29 (19. Jun 2017)

Hallo,

ich muss eine Arbeit über die Architektur von Webanwendungen schreiben und stolpere dabei immer wieder über Tier3 und MVC. Das MVC im Bereich der Web-Anwendungen auf Model2 "erweitert" wurde ist mir auch bekannt.

Jedoch wird mir der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden nicht klar. Ich habe bereits sämtliche Google Artikel die ich gefunden habe durchgelesen, was mir jedoch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen hat.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Danke


----------



## Joose (19. Jun 2017)

MVC ist ein Presentation Pattern, Tier3 eine Architektur. Hat also erstmal nicht viel miteinander zu tun.



> *Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem "layer" und einem "tier"?*
> 
> In der (englischen) Fachliteratur wird teilweise zwischen logischer und physischer Schichtentrennung unterschieden. Der englische Begriff "layer" steht dann für eine Schicht innerhalb einer Anwendung, also für eine logische Strukturierung von Elementen, die zusammen eine Software bilden. Sind die Schichten jedoch physisch auf verschiedene Rechner verteilt (also z.B. bei einer Server-Client-Anwendung), spricht man stattdessen von "tier". Daher unterscheidet man im Englischen zwischen
> 
> ...


Zitat von: http://www.mycsharp.de/wbb2/thread.php?postid=3770572

Das MVC Pattern kannst du innerhalb einer Tier3 Architektur verwenden.
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4577587/mvc-vs-3-tier-architecture


----------

